# Dew Claw removal/irritation?



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Daisy will be 3 this summer. She still has her dew claws on both front legs. She's never paid any attention to them until earlier today. All of a sudden, she's licking/chewing on one of them. If I try to touch it, she pulls it away. She will let me touch the other one though. So, I'm thinking it might be hurting/bothering her? 

What does getting them removed entail? Does anyone know? I'd rather not put her through a painful procedure or surgery.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They have to put them under anesthesia. So, if she needs that for anything (e.g. a dental, although I know you take care of their teeth and whatnot so that's probably unlikely) definitely have them removed. It is considered an amputation once they are past a few days old (they do it when puppies are full on awake at a few days old! yikes!), and its a bit sore for them for a day or so. Piglet had one grow back, he had it removed at the time of his neuter. It was really painful before hand for him, and wicked ugly and mutant looking because of it growing back. But anyway, for about a day he favored the paw and then 2 weeks later stitches came out and he was good to go  The paw stayed wrapped most of the time with a self adhesive bandage.


----------

